# Inheritance money



## cfourie (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi there
I was hoping there is someone out there that could kindly give me much needed advise on money I inherited in south Africa.

well to make a long story short.
in 2008 I inherited money from my gran which ABSA was dealing with, they had informed me the have transfered the money to the master high courts in SA.

I am lost on what to do or where do i start????
Ow yes i am living in Ireland for the past 7 years.

please if anyone can give me advise, i would really appricate it.
thanking you


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

cfourie said:


> Hi there
> I was hoping there is someone out there that could kindly give me much needed advise on money I inherited in south Africa.
> 
> well to make a long story short.
> ...


Find yourself an attorney,its just easier with one,


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

cfourie said:


> Hi there
> I was hoping there is someone out there that could kindly give me much needed advise on money I inherited in south Africa.
> 
> well to make a long story short.
> ...


I agree with Daxk, but why did you wait long?


----------

